# THV 'Argus' - anyone know her fate?



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

On behalf of another member, can anyone tell me what happened to the Trinity House Vessel 'Argus' that was based at Holyhead?

Jonty


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jonty she was Broken up at Briton Ferry 8.5.74


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

This looks like a Trinity House Vessel.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery A-C/Old Ships A/slides/Argus-04.html


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Some more *here* Jonty. (Thumb)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ta lads - it was Mr Tomcat who asked the question on our local town forum - www.caergybi.com

I'll pass on to him that the info is here.

Jonty


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Moving on from the 'Argos' to the the THV ' Winston Churchill' (1451/1963) does any body know her eventual fate? I last saw her in the harbour at Fornells, Minorca in 1989 (after having been disposed of by Trinity House.) I did wonder what she was being used for.
Rob


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks like she was converted to a Yacht 1996
IDNo: 5425865 Year: 1963 
Name: WINSTON CHURCHILL Launch Date: 16.10.62 
Type: Buoy/LH tender Date of completion: 5.63 
Flag: GBR Keel: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tons: 1451 Link: 2798 
DWT: Yard No: 2014 
Length overall: 67.7 Ship Design: 
LPP: 62.6 Country of build: 
Beam: 11.5 Builder: J.Samuel White 
Material of build: Location of yard: Cowes 
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn): 2DE-13.5 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Owner as Completed: 
Naval or paramilitary marking : 
A: * 
End: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subsequent History:

Disposal Data:
deleted 1996 (cv to a yacht)
Photo
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/O.../Old Ships W/slides/Winston Churchill-08.html


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you Ian. Rob.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Rob
Glad to be of help
Ian


----------

